# Siggy 4 Meatloaf



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2012)

Here are some quick ones for you. Let me know what ya think.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 5, 2012)

I am kinda partial to the last three.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2012)

I love the Snoopy one. Could almost leave the Bf-109 out of the picture. Or put Adolf Galland's Mickey Mouse on the side of the dog house.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 5, 2012)

They all are just too cool!!!
Many Thanks Njaco!!!
But, as I am an old Zeppelin fan, (and I flipped a coin), The '109 nose with the Zep insignia gets the nod.
The Loaf has spoken.
In light of the new posts,
The Loaf has changed his mind.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 5, 2012)

The snoopys are cool but the hat is wrong, needs to be a pickelhaube and the dog house needs a balkenkruse on it


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice work Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, with the suggestions, lets see how this plays out....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 5, 2012)

O.k., I've changed my mind, #2 is just about the coolest thing I have ever seen!
But with the lettering from #3
Aw, nuts, lets put it to a vote!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2012)

Give me 5 minutes and it will be done!


okey dokey


----------



## mikewint (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, I like the Spit in the backround but with snoopy wearing the picklehaube this is WWI so no spits. How about a smoking Sopwith?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2012)

Really like the 2nd, 3rd and 5th from the first set Chris. Great work!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 6, 2012)

Several good choices but I would have went with one of the Snoopy ones too. 


Wheels


----------

